# Wartung FADE Nabe



## homerjay (27. Juli 2022)

Ich habe meine Frage in einem anderen Unterbereich bereitgestellt, aber da ist das Thema wohl etwas untergegangen.

Ich habe meinen Laufradsatz jetzt knapp 2 Jahre und bisher keinerlei Probleme damit gehabt. Damit das so bleibt, hier gleich meine Frage(n):

Muss ich die Naben gelegentlich warten? Ich denke dabei insbesondere an die Schmierung der Sperrklinken in der Fade-Nabe. Welches Fett muss ich dafür verwenden? 
Oder ist es besser, gleich neue Sperrklinken einzusetzen?
Wie bekomme ich den Freilaufkörper runter? Welches Werkzeug brauche ich dafür?


----------



## schnellerpfeil (28. Juli 2022)

Vorweg, wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast und dir der Umgang mit den Komponenten fremd ist, lass es lieber machen.
Der Freilaufmechanik kann man ruhig mal etwas Liebe zukommen lassen.
Du kannst versuchen, den Freilauf samt Endkappe abzuziehen. Wenn das nicht geht, die rechte Endkappe in einen Schraubstock mit Schonbacken klemmen und mit etwas Zug und leichten Kippbewegungen abziehen.
Am einfachsten ist es mit dem Newmen Tool. Das klemmt die Endkappe, verschließt die Bohrung und lässt sich mit einem Stab, den man durch die Nabe steckt, samt Endkappe abschlagen.
Mechanik reinigen, neu Fetten und wieder Montieren. Die Sperrklinken sind in der Regel keine Verschleißteile und müssen nicht turnusmäßig ersetzt werden. Habe eine Büchse von dem Fett, kenne aber die Spezifikationen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## travelgerd (28. November 2022)

Hallo
@MG
Interpretiere ich die Konstruktionszeichnung richtig, dass die Evolution Fade HR-Nabe mit MS Freilauf/Set drei unterschiedliche Kugellager enthällt?
(2 St. 17x26x5, 1 St. 17x30x7 und 1 St. 15x24x5)

Bin etwas in die Materie eingestiegen und habe mir die benötigten Grundlagen selbst im Web erarbeitet. Danke.


----------



## WOli (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab die Fade Nabe aus meinem pi-rope LRS (XD-Freilauf) zur Kontrolle zerlegt.

@MG  Sind die kleinen blanken Kreise eine Verschleissanzeige?

Der Freilauf wurde bereits vor etwa 1 1/2 Jahren auf Garantie getauscht und wurde seitdem im Wechsel mit einem zweiten LR regelmäßig, aber nicht übertrieben viel benutzt

Falls es eine Verschleissanzeige ist sieht es für mich so aus, dass an zwei Sperrklinken schon etwa die Hälfte vom zulässigen Materialabtrag erreicht ist. Das würde ich dann gerne gleich austauschen; wie lautet die Bestellnummer für das Ersatzteil?

P.S.: ich frag erst mal bei pi-rope nach, ob man die Achse tauschen und damit auf einen "normalen" Fade Freilauf umbauen kann. Die schauen mir von der Lagerung sinnvoller aus...


----------



## WOli (20. Dezember 2022)

Extrem schnelle Reaktion von pi-rope und newmen, ich bin begeistert! Mein Freilauf kann umgebaut werden und newmen zeigt sich dabei überaus kulant und kundenfreundlich!


----------

